# "Betta - Tank Inspector" Fun Photo Contest (member run)



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Betta Owners!

Here is fun photo contest for all  (_this is not sponsored by bettafish.com, I do have required permission_)

Here are the simple rules:
:arrow: One entry (one photo) per person :-D
:arrow: Pictures should follow the theme! 
:arrow: Caption is encouraged, not required ;-) 
:arrow: Pictures of fish in dangerous predicaments will not be accepted and should not be posted!! :roll: They will be reported for removal.
:arrow: Let's see some creative photography!

Contest will be open for couple of weeks or till there are at least 20 entrants (whichever comes first)

I will be making simple certificates for the best Betta Inspectors (bragging rights!)

Bring On the FISH!!!


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's my new guy (unnamed) checking everything out from inside his store cup  He's giving me the grump face because I wouldnt let him out yet... Haha (Sorry for the sideways pic)


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

ok here you go... sorry i can not take pictures! my fish just missed his food pellet and he isn't happy about it he is mad :evil::-D


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Meet Enceladus, giving a thorough assessment of his critter keeper! (He was later moved to a larger tank.)


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

"You missed a spot."

Lemon, recently passed but fondly remembered ♥


----------



## Leviandolivia (Jan 9, 2015)

*captain hook flaring *


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

"You don't see this speck RIGHT HERE!!!" "You said my home would be spotless!"


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

These are funny photos!

This bad fishy wants to get into the other side and she wants to attack my poor cories..


----------



## FleurDangereux (Nov 10, 2014)

*"This wasn't here before you cleaned it"*

*"You see it? Right here.. right here. It's a scratch! It's definitely a scratch and it wasn't here before you came to clean this morning.. this is coming out of your check * - Abbacorn


----------



## 172714 (Nov 4, 2014)

No flash Photography please.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

That simply wont do, that's my bad side, and why is that plant in my spotlight?! And do I LOOK like I need bubbles?


----------



## Abhinand (Jan 10, 2015)

Jones- First time flaring

"WOW! I'm able to spread my fins!!! "


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

fishcrazy99 said:


> That simply wont do, that's my bad side, and why is that plant in my spotlight?! And do I LOOK like I need bubbles?


Awwww - this photo makes your little guy look so sad!


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Need to get myself a macro lens to get a bit better clarity.


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

Some awesome Betta inspectors!

This will be open thorough midnight CST Mar 7th bragging certificates for the winners will be PM'd during that following week!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Love the captions. Keep it up


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

Interesting... Veeery interesting...


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> Awwww - this photo makes your little guy look so sad!


He probably was, this was taken about two days after I "rescued" him from walmart. He didnt start flaring and acting happy for a few more days.


----------



## Kampfisk (Feb 1, 2015)

Odin feels it's important that everything is approved of and in order. 



"....Are you SURE that brown rock on the third from the left is approved by the Norwegian Health Association?"


----------



## Isabella15 (Feb 23, 2015)

This is Odysseus 
"why is this thing floating in my tank please get it out of my sight"


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

"What's this? Bubbles? BUBBLES?! What am I, a baby? Get them out of my sight!"


----------



## Vireo (Mar 5, 2015)

I see that speck! It's not food. Why isn't it food?


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

Contest will be closing about 5pm CST! (17:00)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

"Worm! Nope, root. Worm...wrong again. Dang it."


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Awww didn't see the stop time. Ah well.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

To my knowledge winners haven't been announced yet, so....perhaps your wormseeker will be considered anyway.


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

*Top 5 Inspector Placings*

Honestly placing was so difficult! (More so then I thought!)


Greenapp1es
rubbie5837
 Kampfisk
 Vireo
Institches
 FleurDangereux
Thank you to all for your wonderful entries! 


I look forward to hosting more fun photo contests in the future! :shock:





:-D I'm hoping to pm the certificates tomorrow or tuesday :cheers:


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Woohoo!!!

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Vireo (Mar 5, 2015)

Aw! Thanks!!  Congrats! It was fun!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Congrats to all, it was fun and I loved the photos in this one!


----------

